# Watch Making Courses?



## TimC (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone know of any good (evening / weekend) watch making courses in the UK/London?

Best wishes

T.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

TimC said:


> Does anyone know of any good (evening / weekend) watch making courses in the UK/London?
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> T.


I would think that most watchmakers courses are full time, rather than hobby courses to dip in and out of. I've certainly never seen a 'battery and reseal' evening class at my local Tech. 

Talk to Feenix (John). He started a decent online course to tinker with in his spare time and might be able to point you in the right direction. Expect to spend a couple of hundred quid on tools and the same on the course, but if you only do 4 services in your lifetime it'll have paid for itself!

I was meant to be doing it too but took one look at the paperwork and bowed out! :lol: I'll just send John my watches instead! :tongue2:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I am doing the Time Zone watch school course (I'm on part 2). I can recommend it and its as close to weekend/night you can get. But as has been said expect to pay a chunk for the course and materials.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

But its money well spent Tim. Its just the time thats hard to find for me at the moment. But at least the Timezone course is not time limited.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

feenix said:


> But its money well spent Tim. Its just the time thats hard to find for me at the moment. But at least the Timezone course is not time limited.


Fully agreed, the cost of materials is not hugely prohibitive, once you have them, you have them and once you've successfully fixed a watch - that is priceless!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

There's a good online tutorial for a 7s26 movement. It starts from the beginning (the etiquette of dealing with watch material supply companies  ) but is easy to follow. Google nick hacko and go into the DIY project part.

I'm also very tempted to do the time zone watch school, the only drama for me being I use my phone for my Internet, which will make all the pictures very tiny!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Just to add also in reply to the OP, anyone think there'd be a market for night school watch repairs??


----------



## TimC (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you  This is very helpfull and much appreciated. I will go on line a research these options over the weekend. Best wishes. Tim


----------



## TimC (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi sorry - how do i contact Feenix (john)? using the forum?

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Post here?

But its immaterial really as the information has already been started as above. Its the same course as currently being completed by Tall-Tim. And as he's further through the course than I am I'd recommend that you pay more attention to his answers


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Funny to think that back in the days of steam, when everyone wore a 'real' watch, there was big demand for repairs and loads of BHI people around giving lectures locally. That's how my repair man learned the trade. Most packed it in when Mr. Quartz came along, and it was 10 years before any proper info on repairing Q's became available. My repair man made his own electronic testers because they weren't available at first.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

feenix said:


> Post here?
> 
> But its immaterial really as the information has already been started as above. Its the same course as currently being completed by Tall-Tim. And as he's further through the course than I am I'd recommend that you pay more attention to his answers


I think he thought when you said you'd started a course, that you were the one doing the teaching.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

tall_tim said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Post here?
> ...


lol, I never thought of that.


----------



## TimC (Jan 28, 2012)

Now i feel silly - it has been a long day; I will take a look at the Time Zone course - thanks for the advice it is much appreciated


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

TimC said:


> Now i feel silly - it has been a long day; I will take a look at the Time Zone course - thanks for the advice it is much appreciated


T'aint your fault TimC, I blame KevKojak myself


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

feenix said:


> TimC said:
> 
> 
> > Now i feel silly - it has been a long day; I will take a look at the Time Zone course - thanks for the advice it is much appreciated
> ...





tall_tim said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Post here?
> ...


So did i lol....


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

feenix said:


> TimC said:
> 
> 
> > Now i feel silly - it has been a long day; I will take a look at the Time Zone course - thanks for the advice it is much appreciated
> ...


Everybody usually does. Good job I've a good strong back and nice thick skin.

Bunch of b*stards.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > TimC said:
> ...


They don't call you Rhino-skin for nothing


----------



## TimC (Jan 28, 2012)

phew, it looks like the dust has settled.


----------

